# x force gx tuning problem



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Try walk back tuning? if you can get it properly walk back tuned, youre arrow flight should be fine..


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> Try walk back tuning? if you can get it properly walk back tuned, youre arrow flight should be fine..



is that just where you just step back and shoot through paper and try to get a bullet hole?


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

well guys today i put a hostage pro on there and it shot perfect bullet hole first shot through paper so i guess my bow just dosent like ultra rests


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Did you check for fletching contact?


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

i didnt but the shop might of, i didnt think of that, darn it its always the little things you over look oh well i like the hostage pro


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

If it was a nock high, I'm pretty sure I would lower my nock point or lower the rest, most experts say to start the rest at 1/16" lower than your nock point, that's what we started out with and we actually went about another 1/16th of an inch lower, other than that we didn't have any problems with low and high tears but had to make some adjustments to the left and right tears.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

muzzyman1212 said:


> i didnt but the shop might of, i didnt think of that, darn it its always the little things you over look oh well i like the hostage pro


Also with the ultra-rest it is important that the timing marks are aligned at full draw which could effect paper tuning.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

It could also be that the arrows are slightly under spined or have low foc


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

yeah i had the marks alignined and yeah we tried to move my nocking point we actually moved it 1/4 inch just to see if it would change anything and it still didnt make any difference so i really dont know i still cant think of what was wrong


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

N7709K said:


> It could also be that the arrows are slightly under spined or have low foc


we tried different arrows with different spines, lengths, and weights soo


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

try odd vane down, i know that can make arrows with nock high tares shoot bullets. 

Could also be your release. As the arrow leaves the bow, when shooting a release, it first goes down and up before going side to side


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

N7709K said:


> try odd vane down, i know that can make arrows with nock high tares shoot bullets.
> 
> Could also be your release. As the arrow leaves the bow, when shooting a release, it first goes down and up before going side to side



we tried the odd vane down didn't work at all

also 4 different guys shot it so we all couldn't be releasing it the same and when i put the hostage pro on there it shot a perfect bullet hole sooo...


----------



## ats (Jul 20, 2007)

those GX's are INFAMOUS for tail left/right tear.......up down, not so much.


If you are tail high and none of the commn solutions work, no contact, multiple rests and rest positions are still tearing high, then SOMETHING is making that knock kick up. I fought a HF cam'd x-force for a while with the same symptom and was about to throw up my hands when I tore it down and was about to start swapping limbs and axles and spun the cams. The bottom cam spun for days, the top about 5 revolutions. It had bad bearings in the top cam causing it to roll over sloer than the bottom and creating the high tear. I changed the cam and it was nothing but o's


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

muzzyman1212 said:


> we tried the odd vane down didn't work at all
> 
> also 4 different guys shot it so we all couldn't be releasing it the same and when i put the hostage pro on there it shot a perfect bullet hole sooo...


Style of release, not really the how.

Thats ok though, it kinda sounds like fletch contact to me.

Good thing is that you got it fixed and it is shooting good


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

yeah ever since you mentioned the fletch contact i figured thats what it was and also we tried different releases too but yeah im glad its shooting good again too


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

muzzyman1212 said:


> is that just where you just step back and shoot through paper and try to get a bullet hole?


No, that is paper tuning.

quick rundown on walkback tuning. On a big target put a dot at the top to aim at, and a piece of tape running straight down the target from the dot to the bottom. Then, shoot at the dot at 20 yards. Now, walk back to 30 yards. Hold your 20 yard pin right on that dot and shoot at it. Now, walk back to 40 and aim at that dot with your 20 yard pin (hence the dot being on top of the target). If you shoot long distances move back to 50 or 60, If not, 40 should be fine. The goal is to get all the arrows in a straight line by moving your rest to get them in the straight line. A lot of guys skip paper tuning and just tune this way.


----------

